# Freedom Pen Turn-a-thon



## NavyDiver (Nov 2, 2006)

Anyone in the Norfolk/VA Beach area going to the Freedom Pen Turn-a-thon at Woodcraft on November 11th?


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 2, 2006)

I plan on dropping by and turning one or two.


----------



## terrymiller (Nov 2, 2006)

What time do you guys plan on heading over that way.  I have to stop by and see them to pick up some stuff any how. maybe we could finally meet each other.


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 2, 2006)

Daniel has horseback lessons in the morning, so the boys and I will go by after lunch.  Probably around 1300 for a couple hours.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Nov 2, 2006)

Freedom Pens is a great cause...Well done to those who go and make pens


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by terrymiller_
> <br />What time do you guys plan on heading over that way.  I have to stop by and see them to pick up some stuff any how. maybe we could finally meet each other.



You name the time and I can be there.  I would really enjoy meeting you.  You going to show us how to do a plexi finish? [] []


----------



## Butcher (Nov 3, 2006)

The wife and I will try to make it.  Not sure what time, but we'll be there.

I wonder if they will let me use my birthday discount along with the Veteran's day sale.  That would be sweet....[]

It will be nice to put faces with the names.


----------



## guts (Nov 3, 2006)

Eric,I can't make it to the turn - a - thon but how about I mail you one of my pens to take with you?


----------



## Rojo22 (Nov 3, 2006)

The turn a thon is for those in ATLANTA as well.  The local Woodcraft is also doing the Freedom Pen Turning event on November 11th.  Contact the store for details......


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 3, 2006)

The Springfield, VA store is doing the same.  If the NoVa contingent is up for it, a group meeting might be in order.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 3, 2006)

Also happening in Milwaukee (I have a show in Chicago).  But, could be a national thing with Woodcraft on that date.


----------



## terrymiller (Nov 3, 2006)

Well guys seems like 1:00 would work for most of us we can make plans to meet there about that time and I guess I can make up a batch of the Plexi and show you all how I do it.  I might embarrass myself though I havent turned a pen in probably 3 months or so though.


----------



## JDPens (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by guts_
> <br />Eric,I can't make it to the turn - a - thon but how about I mail you one of my pens to take with you?



Bill,
I'll be happy to take one of your pens.  I'll email you my address.
Eric (Using Josh's user ID)


----------



## samuel07 (Nov 3, 2006)

Nov 11th at Sprinfield? I didn't see anything on their website.


----------



## guts (Nov 3, 2006)

Josh,will send one or two as soon as i get your address,thanks.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 3, 2006)

Also for the Tidewater folks:

Free to a good home - A Woodcraft pen vise and a Woodcraft professional pen turning mandrel.  Either shoot me a PM so I can give you my address or let me know so I can bring it with me on the 11th.


----------



## emackrell (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />The Springfield, VA store is doing the same.  If the NoVa contingent is up for it, a group meeting might be in order.



I asked the guys in the store about it tonight and they said just show up, they provide the kits and blanks.  They weren't sure if turners should bring their own tools though -- anyone else know?

In any event I'll be there!

(I'm thinking of bringing one of Ed's camo blanks - how cool would it be to have your pen color coordinated with your clothes?)



cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 4, 2006)

They do have tools, but I find that similar to walking in someone else's shoes.  I mark my tools (Masking tape on the handles) and use them there.


----------



## JDPens (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> <br />Also for the Tidewater folks:
> 
> Free to a good home - A Woodcraft pen vise and a Woodcraft professional pen turning mandrel.  Either shoot me a PM so I can give you my address or let me know so I can bring it with me on the 11th.


Mr. Scott,
We'd love to have them, what is MT# is the mandrel? I look forward to seeing you at the Turn-A-Thon.

Thanks,


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JDPens_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



#2 MT  I used it in my Jet mini before I got my Beale.  I will make sure to put them in my truck.  I will be @ Woodcraft somewhere around 1 p.m.  Looking forward to putting faces to names!


----------



## TBone (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NavyDiver_
> <br />Anyone in the Norfolk/VA Beach area going to the Freedom Pen Turn-a-thon at Woodcraft on November 11th?



Couple of questions.  Where is this store located and would the Norfolk/Va Beach contingent oppose having an infiltrator from NC?


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 5, 2006)

Tom,

The Shops at Janaf, Suite 152 
5802 E. Virginia Beach Blvd. 
Norfolk, VA 23502  

Do you know the Tidewater area well?  If so, it is across from Military Circle Mall cross roads of Virginia Beach Blvd. and Military Hwy.


----------



## TBone (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks Scott.  I used to be familiar with that area with relatives there, but most of my father's family are gone now.  The ones left are in the Newport News and Williamsburg area.  I can Mapquest if I need to.  I'm guessing a little over 100 miles.  Still not sure if I can make it or not but am definitely considering it.  Would be fun to meet some of the folks and put faces with the names.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 5, 2006)

Tom, 

I hope to see you there.  It looks like I will be there sometime around 1 p.m.


----------



## terrymiller (Nov 5, 2006)

Tommy what part of NC are you in.  We would be glad to have you join us if you can make it.


----------



## TBone (Nov 5, 2006)

Terry, I'm in Roanoke Rapids right on I95 9 miles from the the border and about 18 from Emporia.


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 5, 2006)

Tom,
Hope you can make it.  It would be great to meet you.  Josh, Daniel and I will be there around 1PM and plan to stay for a couple hours.


----------



## TBone (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NavyDiver_
> <br />Anyone in the Norfolk/VA Beach area going to the Freedom Pen Turn-a-thon at Woodcraft on November <b>11th</b>?



DOOHHH!  That part in the red is important.  You mean today isn't the 11th?  Can't believe I was the only one excited enough to show up a day early  [:I][:I]  

But you do have a nice Woodcraft store  [][]


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



It's almost the 11th. []  So, now that you have had a practice trip, are you coming to the turn-a-thon tomorrow? [)][]

Since you were the first one there, did they at least let you turn the first pen?


----------



## TBone (Nov 10, 2006)

LOL, yep had a practice run.  STill deciding whether to come back.  I have to leave Sunday to drive to Asheville for a conference so I'm debating whether to drive 3 days in a row.

They offered, but I declined since nothing was set up.  But I at least win the prize for the first one there and the one who drove the farthest, especially if I do it twice  []  

Original plan was to deliver your pen today/tomorrow but my mom's been in hospital twice in last 3 weeks and haven't had a lot of time.  Then trying to rush, I blew out a blank, so now I started over when I got home.  But I think I'm gonna like this one better.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 11, 2006)

What a <u>GREAT</u> time that was!!!  I really enjoyed meeting everyone and making a few pens for a good cause!  

My special thanks to Terry Miller for showing us his plexi finish! []


----------



## TBone (Nov 11, 2006)

Agree Scott, nice to put faces with the names.  Of course it's a little nutty running around a store and calling people by names ilke TBone and Blind Squirrel  []  Maybe next time everyone will have more time to talk.  But agreed, that's a fantastic cause.  Another thanks to Terry for sharing his secrets and his secret formula.  I think Eric's kids made more pens than the rest of the crowd.  Great kids Eric, good job guys.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 12, 2006)

Ah: Can't make it.


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 12, 2006)

Tommy, Scott, and Terry;
It was great to meet and talk with you guys.  The boys and I had a good time and I believe you're right about their production rate.  I think Daniel out-turned all of us [].  Thanks for the lesson, Terry.  And Scott, thanks for the vise.


----------

